# Results of the 17wsm on predators



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm starting this for everyone to post results they have using the 17wsm on predators. If you only have a opinion then post it somewhere else. If you could please state which ammo you are using, the distance the shot was taken and how effective it was in killing the animal and fur damage


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

210 yards at night, 25gr, I think i spined it as I still had to give it a finisher.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I used the 25 gn also. The shot was about 70 yds and the coyote was quatrering away to my left when I shot. Had to use a finishing shot also as I hit the coyote in front of the back hip. I din't check for fur damage as this one fur was bad already.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I am going to use the 20gr. for a few weeks and see how well they work.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------

